# Turning hemlock



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Has anyone turned hemlock. I has access to a hemlock that was cut down about 2-3 years ago but would have to carry it about 200 yards out of the woods. Is it worth it. Does it turn nice.


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Any free wood is excellent for turning.


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lilty said:


> Any free wood is excellent for turning.


 
agreed, you cannot beat free......


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Here where I live wood laying on ground for two or three years is iffy due to insect, woodpeckers, and spalting decay. Still would look at it before making up my mind.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hemlock is used a lot for framing materials around here.
You put it up when it's green and it dries fairly straight.
Many old barns are built from hemlock.

If you leave it untouched in the pile, it warps and twists and checks and it ends up looking like the lumber racks at Home Depot.:yes:

Point is...I think it's gonna check....a lot.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

The tree is still whole in the woods and they way it fel the trunk is a few feet off the ground si i dont think it is rotten. I did get a few blocks of cherry that are about 18in across that was cut at the same time and it fell the same. Its nice wood and isnt checked or rotten at all.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hemlock*

A few years ago I was given as much as I wanted of a downed hemlock. The butt was really big, with a rotten heart, I still managed a 31" bowl 6" deep. It turned great. Got a piece off the other end the was 24" in diameter, and turned and cored 8 bowls from it. It cut well,even though it had lost most of it's moisture. I turned green to finish and had very little movement. The best part was, the home owner had a small tractor to load the pieces, also got a business partner to help me get the 33" blank on the lathe. I would turn hemlock again if it were available.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Vern Tator said:


> A few years ago I was given as much as I wanted of a downed hemlock. The butt was really big, with a rotten heart, I still managed a 31" bowl 6" deep. It turned great. Got a piece off the other end the was 24" in diameter, and turned and cored 8 bowls from it. It cut well,even though it had lost most of it's moisture. I turned green to finish and had very little movement. The best part was, the home owner had a small tractor to load the pieces, also got a business partner to help me get the 33" blank on the lathe. I would turn hemlock again if it were available.:thumbsup:


so there!!!!! pay no attention to my post.
Vern's you're Hemlock Guy


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think ill wait to the snow melts to get it so i can use a 4 wheeler and a trialer to pull it out of the woods. I carryed out blocks of cherry and it was a pain. Carrying 40lb logs over 200 yards threw knee to hip deep snow.


----------

